# Huge NYX haulage



## louislover1 (May 29, 2009)

i may have a hoarding issue,lol


----------



## makeup_queen81 (May 29, 2009)

did you take advantage of the 50% off?


----------



## nichollecaren (May 29, 2009)

what are the round ones in the bottom right?


----------



## winkietoe (May 29, 2009)

Wow.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (May 29, 2009)

Amazing Haul!! Enjoy !!


----------



## louislover1 (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_what are the round ones in the bottom right?_

 
those are more pearl mania pigments in sifter jars


----------



## frankenkitty71 (May 29, 2009)

Nice Haul! Such pretty colors! Where do they sell NYX? I looked at my local Ulta and they only have like 4 shades of eyeshadow in an empty display. Are there other places to buy it? Have fun playing with your new items!


----------



## nichollecaren (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *louislover1* 

 
_those are more pearl mania pigments in sifter jars
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
cute jars! where'd you get a hold of those (jars)? I'd love some


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (May 29, 2009)

Great Haul!!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (May 29, 2009)

Can ya say addiction????


----------



## aggrolounge (May 29, 2009)

drooldrooldrooldrool lucky!


----------



## candaces (May 29, 2009)

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## louislover1 (May 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frankenkitty71* 

 
_Nice Haul! Such pretty colors! Where do they sell NYX? I looked at my local Ulta and they only have like 4 shades of eyeshadow in an empty display. Are there other places to buy it? Have fun playing with your new items!_

 
online, you can buy it alll online


----------



## ladyJ (May 30, 2009)

Wow...great haul!


----------



## Indigowaters (Jun 9, 2009)

Whoa! That's a nice big haul you got there.


----------



## grc733 (Jun 11, 2009)

OMG talk about treating yourself


----------



## UndeadSuburbia (Jun 12, 2009)

*wipes the drool away* Great job!


----------



## plimic (Jun 18, 2009)

Great Haul!!


----------



## rocking chick (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow!! That's a lot!! Enjoy your haul


----------

